# Renal angiography



## reichtina320

Hi, 

My cardiologist did a RT & LT heart cath, ventricular angiography, coronary angiography and bilateral renal angiography. 

My concern is the documentation. Here is what I have on the renal angiography. Is this enough to code for it? And would it be coded with 36245/75724? 

Selective renal arterial angiography. 
Renal angiography was performed at the conclusion of the heart catheterization to rule out renal vascular hypertension at the cause of her decompensation. Both the right and left renal arteries were normal. No renal arterial disease 
is evident.


----------



## jtuominen

Hi Tina--

I work on the facility side and we have been instructed that if the doctor does not state that he selectively engaged each renal artery for the renal artery angiogram during a cardiac catheterization that we are only able to bill the nonselective renal angiogram during cardiac cath code, which is HCPCS code G0275. I would probably go back to the doctor and double check with him to see if he selectively engaged those arteries. The difference in payment between G0275 and the 36245/36245/75724 is huge if he did.


----------



## dhuston

I agree that it doesn't clearly state that the renal arteries were selected.  If the renal arteries were viewed from the aorta then you could only code 75625.  Otherwise if they were selected you could code 36245 x2 and 75724 for bilateral renal angiograms.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## reichtina320

Thanks!  You've both been a great help!


----------



## dpeoples

acodingangel said:


> Hi,
> 
> My cardiologist did a RT & LT heart cath, ventricular angiography, coronary angiography and bilateral renal angiography.
> 
> My concern is the documentation. Here is what I have on the renal angiography. Is this enough to code for it? And would it be coded with 36245/75724?
> 
> *Selective renal arterial angiography. *
> Renal angiography was performed at the conclusion of the heart catheterization to rule out renal vascular hypertension at the cause of her decompensation. Both the right and left renal arteries were normal. No renal arterial disease
> is evident.



The line above "Renal angiography was performed..." says "Selective". If this is a dictated sentence then I would code as selective. If it is a canned (header line) then I would ask for clarification from the physician. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## sachin.karajgi

*Coding PQRS*

Hi....

Can any one help me out how to code PQRS... If 78315 and 78320 is performed then PQRS 3570F will code Twice and if yes which modifier will use to Bill 3570F twice..?

Thanks in advance........

Sachin..


----------

